# Birmingham/East & South Mids meet Sunday 7th D



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sunday 7th December

Meet/shop/view/cruise

Meet at Bassetts Pole on the A38 on the outskirts of Birmingham 10.30 am.
Drop off partners (boys or girls or both) at the new Bullring shopping centre for some last minute Christmas shopping. Â ;D

http://www.bullring.co.uk/website/

For the drivers, cruise down to Wolverhampton Audi test/view the 3.2 plus other models and have coffee.
Other hot models may be available as it is Audi Performance Open Week.

http://www.wolverhampton.audi.co.uk/ind ... nnect=true

Meet and collect partners (if applicable) at Bullring approx 2.00 â€" 2.30 pm (not fussy) Â 

Cruise down (in the country) to local pub for drinks and afternoon cake Â 8)

Depart when folks are ready.

The meet is open to all regions so please do come along.

For the Midlanders, this is your chance to support a regional meet.

If this is a success the intention is to organise meets across the Southern Midlands.

Col


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me ;D

Bec


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Bec, is Mr Bec coming?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Probably


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I might be doing a track-day at Donington that day - otherwise, sounds good. I won't know till nearer the time, so put me down as a maybe.

Cheers, Neil.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Good start everyone Â 

Interested thus far Â 

Col + Di Â 
Bec Â :'(
Neil1003 Â :-/
bluenose Â :-/
jae Â 
Law TT Â 
Lisa Â :-/
Jagman Â 
Dani + Ron Â 
RobquaTT + dad Â 
mosschops Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Looks lke Col (and Di) is the latest regional rep ;D ;D

Welcome! 

Come on owners, support your local rep and make his (and her) first organised meet a big success!!


----------



## bluenose (Aug 7, 2002)

Will give it my best to attend...depends on how we get on against Blackburn on the previous day....


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Bassets Pole is on the A38 just North of Sutton Coldfield.

There is a MacDonalds there, and a pub. Large car park too 

Will try and be there guys 

Jae


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Colin,

Put me down as a provisional. A bit early to tell yet.

Steve


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Steve Â 

Any news from jagman jazzy Geoff ??


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Just spent a day in Brum & the new Bullring and must say the shopping there is fantastic.

So If I'm free I'll be up for this one too 

Lisa


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa

That's great news about the (New) Bullring, glad you've had a good day and trust you didn't spend too much ;D thanks for your reply and we hope you can make it.

Col


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Colin (Steve!)

Hope to make this event (1st for my TTR225) 
Will try to stop Steve overtaking me !

Regards
Geoff


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Colin (Steve!)
> 
> Hope to make this event (1st for my TTR225)
> Will try to stop Steve overtaking me !
> ...


Thanks for that Geoff, how are you getting on with ya new mota?? Good fun aren't they ;D ;D

Steve - Any news yet 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Depending on last minute commitments, I'm a positive "maybe" 
Did I just say that I'll be there or not :


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Col / Di

Although I am really a 'Classic Car' man, owning two Jags (yes like John Prescott, yer yer) & an MG; you just have to be impressed by the TT.
But there again, I think the TT is the Modern-Day Classic anyway, isnt it ?

Still aiming to make the 7th & Mrs TT may make it too (after-all it is really her car!)

Regards
Geoff


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Depending on last minute commitments, I'm a positive "maybe" Â
> Did I just say that I'll be there or not Â :


Dani

I know what you mean  

We hope to see you 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Count me in 100%, only a 20 min drive from home. I could get my dad to come along in his ur quattro swb hillclimber with 570bhp to add to the spectatcle if your interested, just a thought. let me know


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Count me in 100%, only a 20 min drive from home. I could get my dad to come along in his ur quattro swb hillclimber with 570bhp to add to the spectatcle if your interested, just a thought. let me know


RobquaTT

Yeerr!!! No probs, if your dad wants to come along please feel free  Look forward to seeing you - and ya dad


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Ok i will sort it out. ;D


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Colin / Di,

What's hapening with this meet? The Bullring is becoming very busy and is likely to be rammed full on this date.

Are we still visiting a dealer? I think it is Audi performance week when we do this meet ;D. We may get a go in an RS6 - Here's hoping.

Where are we going for food?

The wife is not interested in the Bullring so wherever we go I'll have her and the two year old daughter with us.

The V6 is due next week so this will be it's first run ;D.

Steve


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve

Yes, all is still on ;D I am just waiting confirmation from a dealer to make sure they can fit us all in. For those who want to shop the Bullring beckons. As for a pub I am open to ideas, somewhere in the country with a large carpark.

Look forward to seeing you and family.

If any other folks wish to confirm it would be really useful.

Thanks

Col


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> Steve
> 
> Yes, all is still on Â ;D I am just waiting confirmation from a dealer to make sure they can fit us all in. For those who want to shop the Bullring beckons. As for a pub I am open to ideas, somewhere in the country with a large carpark.
> 
> ...


How far are you looking to go for the pub? I know the area and pubs really well.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> How far are you looking to go for the pub? I know the area and pubs really well.


Rob

South of the city perhaps, or somewhere near to the meeting place. :-/ Village pub, if you know somewhere that might be suitable I sure people are open to ideas. Your local knowledge is better than mine, can you name one?

Thanks

Col


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Has anyone else who is coming to this meet received his or her invitation for The Audi Performance Open Week (Dec 1st to 7th).

Thanks

Col


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

ColdiTT,
Â Â Â What kind of distance from the meeting point have you got in mind as a guideline? Any final decision on the dealership we will be visiting yet(sutton and coventry are pretty far apart)? We have to go a few miles to get to a country pub 'cause brum is a bit of a sh*t pit. I will try and make it a decent driving route aswell.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Has anyone else who is coming to this meet received his or her invitation for The Audi Performance Open Week (Dec 1st to 7th).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Col


 ;D ;D I've invited myself (send my good dealer an e-mail) and will be driving various Audis on Wednesday, 3rd December  

So far I think I'll be coming (may even drag Ron along :-X )

Colin, do you have a post code for the meeting place ??? (multimap and all that : )


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> ;D ;D I've invited myself (send my good dealer an e-mail) and will be driving various Audis on Wednesday, 3rd December Â
> 
> So far I think I'll be coming (may even drag Ron along Â :-X )
> 
> Colin, do you have a post code for the meeting place ??? Â (multimap and all that Â : )


Dani, this is a very good question :-[ I only know that it is on the A38 just north of Sutton Coldfield, apparently there is a Macdonalds there and a very large carpark.

Could any of you locals help out with a location map.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> ColdiTT,
> Â Â Â What kind of distance from the meeting point have you got in mind as a guideline? Any final decision on the dealership we will be visiting yet(sutton and coventry are pretty far apart)? We have to go a few miles to get to a country pub 'cause brum is a bit of a sh*t pit. I will try and make it a decent driving route aswell.


I can now confirm that Wolverhampton Audi are prepared to host our group for a couple of hours. As it is Audi Performance Open Week they may be pretty busy and can't guarantee that the high performance cars will be available to test drive (although they will try).

May I take this opportunity to thank Wolverhampton Audi and in particular Mr Dave Gleed the Used Car Controller for taking our group in at one of their busiest times. 

P.S

He informs that they have loads of TT's in stock 8)

http://www.wolverhampton.audi.co.uk/

Map

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... lient=none

Rob

Can you sort out an intersting route from the Bullring to 'Hi ho' Wolverhampton.

Thanks

Colin


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani, this is a very good question Â :-[ I only know that it is on the A38 just north of Sutton Coldfield, apparently there is a Macdonalds there and a very large carpark.
> 
> Could any of you locals help out with a location map.


I'm sure that every McDonald is listed. I'll search for it tomorrow Â  I assume there'll be a filling station as well, Shell perhaps Â  :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I found 2 McDonalds *in* Sutton, but they are not on the A38


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Dani try this multimap address:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... imap.y=207

Sorry but I dont know how to link properly.

The route from Bull Ring to Wolverhampton:

Might be worth taking in Clee Hills and Bridgenorth if time allows. Some good roads out that way. Don't know about timings though.

Steve


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Sunny Wolverhampton! I have been working there for the past few weeks and loathe the place more than i can put into words, but in a big convoy of tt's and the fastest road going audi in the uk looking over us (courtesy of my father) I 'm sure I will see it in a new light! The route from Brum to Wolverhamton is not a pretty one, I will sort a suitable route that gets us out of built up areas but is not too far out of the way. The only thing this affects is my ability to find us a pub in the country, i dont know outside of W'hampton city centre very well :-/. I will do a little research and run any routes on my way home from work to check suitability. If anyone has any suggestions on the pub front then it would be much appreciated as many pubs in the black country you would not wish a visit to upon your worst enemy.


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> I found 2 McDonalds *in* Sutton, but they are not on the A38 Â


They are both on the Chester road, and sort of on the way to the A38, crappy traffic road though


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Steve, Rob & Dani

Thanks for your input, I think we will be moving in a sort of 'L' shape from Sutton to the city centre then up to Wolverhampton, (as you say in convoy) then back to the Bullring to collect partners etc, then to the pub, so the pub may not necessarily need to be in Wolves,(too many Yam Yams) how about a blast in the country or even that pub at the gatehouse at Sutton Park :


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Anyone wants to borrow the map measurer then for the route planning


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Anyone wants to borrow the map measurer then for the route planning Â


Me please, I organised the thing and still unsure where the meeting place is :-[


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

I will find a country pub in the general direction from wolves back to the bullring so we can have a blast and not get too off route. Watch this space.

PS. I hope the weather is better than today :-/

Rob.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Rob, crap weather here to  off to B&Q in a bit to get my fix of DIY stuff - nothing else to do, I was hoping to clean the cars a listen to the footie later but doesn't look likely :-/


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

> Thanks Rob, crap weather here to Â  off to B&Q in a bit to get my fix of DIY stuff - nothing else to do, I was hoping to clean the cars a listen to the footie later but doesn't look likely Â :-/


I'm having my car valeted today the full works Â£70. Just so it can be rained on. Great :-/.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Everything has gone t**s up again, and unfortunately I won't be able to make it now :'( Sorry Col.

You'll just have to enjoy it wothout me 

Bec


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

No probs Bec, may see you next time?

Could other parties please confirm either way as we need some idea of numbers for Wolverhampton Audi - thanks.

Col


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hoepfully, fingers crossed. :


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Bec

Enjoy 'The Wonderstuff' have we had this conversation, size of a cow and all that, it was them wasn't it :-[


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes it was,

Thanks.


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Put me down for this one - I'm another north Wester but the Car needs some road time as I have been demoted to driving a transit van for some weeks now.

I will bring along the slowest road going Audi in the UK - my trusty 180 Coupe, maybe I've got too used to the Transit 

Dani - I will "cruise" down with you if you like, my car came from Birmingham (Audi in Sutton Coldfield) - but that doesn't mean I know where I'm going (I know where the RAC control Centre is ;D ;D)

Jonathan


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Jonathan

Thanks for the post, we look forward to seeing you on Sunday.

Your car isn't as slow as ours with Di driving it  maybe we should have a competition to see who can drive the slowest without stalling it :-[

Col


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Jonathan
> 
> maybe we should have a competition to see who can drive the slowest without stalling it Â :-[
> Col


Johathan will win, he found reverse gear in a KART.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> Johathan will win, he found reverse gear in a KART.


lol ;D ;D

Awaiting a reply from the honourable gentleman - order - order


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Don't listen to him Col - I might be slow - but at least I can keep it on the Track :-X :-X

Anyway - This cruise, I think it should be 180's near the Front (that'll be me [smiley=elf.gif] then), 225's in the middle, then chipped TT's and finally the 3.2's are at the back with the monster Audi for the rear gunner [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

> Don't listen to him Col - I might be slow - but at least I can keep it on the Track Â :-X :-X


 :-[


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Doh Â  I wish I'd get any notification of replies 
!!!!!!!!!
O.K. here is the map measurer, Colin Â  

Now, are those Golden Arches on the A38 north or south bound?? And are they north or south of the Â A543??

Looks like Jonathan and I will do a mini cruise to the meeting point Â  We will be coming A515 via Lichfield: lovely road Â ;D (then A5206 and A38 )
Anyone wants to join in??
Jonah??


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Rob (RobquaTT) for sorting the afternoon route and pub. It looks great.

http://www.theorangetree.biz/OrangeTree_Contact.html

Can anyone help Dani & me and confirm the precise meetin point, we are still unsure Â :-[ :-[


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys/Gals,

Are we meeting at the McDonalds or the Bassetts Pole Pub?

This link gives you the location. The pub car park is on the service road off the island.

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... timap.y=42

Steve


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ahaa! I think I got it this time :-/ M42 and come off at The Belfry turn, keep on that road until the roundabout :-X


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ta, Steve,
multimap helps every time. Printed off pub location 

So, pub or Golden Arches : And still 10:30am meet ??? 
I guess It'll take mosschops and me ~2hrs to get there.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hey, why does the Wolverhampton Audi dealer advertise an IMOLA YELLOW TT  ;D
I'd say: good taste!!
http://www.wolverhampton.audi.co.uk/ind ... nnect=true

Tomorrow I'll drive the new V6TT and the S4 at my dealer 
Must wash my car before I go: it's filthy


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Yep, meet at 10.15 - 10.30 something like that.


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Col / Di,

Confirming my(our) intention to join in the melee this Sunday, assuming the multi-mappers find it !
Have just aquired a hardtop (curtisey of e-bay), so hope to have this fitted for the rainy day.
At least I know where Bassetts pole is, so I quess I might be the only one there, unless Di has set off already ? !
See you'all there

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)

p.s.
hope Steves paddles fall off !


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Indeed I will find the meeting point - now, the sun will be shining, my roof will be down and Steve wont need paddles - or are referring the long awaited delivery  Has he got it yet ???

See you Sunday Geoff 8)


----------



## Jagman (Oct 23, 2003)

Col / Di

Yes, he has got it (the 3.2 V6 complete with paddles)
He's done about 500 miles already, think he must have got the launch-control button stuck or something !
Anyway, now you've put me in a dilemma, if its not raining on Sunday & your roof is down, I will be annoyed if I come with the hardtop on !!
Still, looks like there should be quite a turn-out for your first meet; if we all follow you, lets hope we can all keep up with Di ? !

Regards
Geoff (Jagman)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Decisions, decisions, decisions â€" hard top, soft top, sunny, raining, tights or stockings  I dunno.

Will Steves be the only V6 (TT that is) I ask myself  ??????????????????????


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'll set the alarm clock for 5am 
May be awake by 10am :


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> I'll set the alarm clock for 5am Â
> May be awake by 10am Â :


Why, have you got a milk round to do  see you Sunday Dani.

If anyone else would like to join us please feel free to just turn up 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Why, have you got a milk round to do Â


Coffee round: I need gallons of coffee to wake up :


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

There is more parking on the Pub side, but Maccy Dees is more visable from the road 

Re the Orange Tree, lovely pub, frequent it a lot. Â Sundays tends to be really busy though (lunches etc)

Dani, you'll be passing my offices (home of the TT Forum and Absolutte) then as you go through Lichfield, and past my parents in Yoxall!

Anyone want me to bring my Coupe Roof Bars with me, they're up for sale.

Jae


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Erm, question, have you contacted Hartwell Audi, as it is next door almost to the Bull Ring???

I have a contact there if you want me to call.

Jae


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Jae

I have spoken with Listers and with Hartwell, neither could cater for us. Wolverhampton Audi have been extremely helpful, very welcoming and have been a delight to talk to. They are expecting us and will have coffee and biscuits for us.

See you tomorrow.

Col


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Excellent  Wolverhampton it is 

Jae


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Dani, you'll be passing my offices (home of the TT Forum and Absolutte) then as you go through Lichfield, and past my parents in Yoxall!
> 
> Jae


Jae,
I'll flash the lights when I'll go past your office and your parents 
See you tomo


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi would like to come and meet you guys, having problems finding bassetts pole on multi map. Can you give me another place name or post code, I am coming from Croydon.
Thanks 
???
D2an w


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Dean

Hi & welcome

If it helps we can meet at the entrance to The De Vere Belfry - B76 9PR at about 10.15
Col


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So more like 10:30am at the pub Â 8)
Ahhh ... can sleep 5 min longer and drink more coffee Â  Â :

Colin,
I'll bring my 4 walkie-talkies. Usually helps with cruises. They are being charged now


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Good idea Dani - thanks


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

My friggin indicators have packed up , Don't laugh at me making hand signals in a Â£29,000 car. :-[


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Rob, try not to let it spoil your enjoyment tomorrow, it may help if you drive between the group and we'll indicate for you 

Sorry I can't be more use :-[ I'm not that mechanically minded I'm affraid.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Croydon - easy. Take the M42 North, come off junction 9, and take the route sign posted Lichfield. You will pass the Belfry after a mile or so on your right. Just follow the road until you hit a big round about - that is Bassetts Pole - you cannot miss McDonalds, you pass it just before the roundabout!...

Jae


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Colin/Di,

Thanks for organising a great day ;D.

Wolverhampton Audi were very welcoming and the cars they allowed us to drive were fab ;D.

S4 for me next I think. Time to start saving some pennies. The good turnout made the day.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I second that, Steve.

A great day out in super company [smiley=drummer.gif] The milk at McDonalds was super and it was a real challenge to keep up with the leader to Wolverhampton Audi   (plz, don't throw rotten eggs at me for that, Steve ;D )
Wolverhampton Audi was second to none in their hospitality [smiley=thumbsup.gif] The cars we drove were ... *Audis*. That says it all!!
Brilliant to catch up with some "old" faces and meet some new ones 
Many thanks, Colin and Di, for organising today's event: I'm looking forward to the next one


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ps: pics will be up tomorrow 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Likewise Steve and Dani, a great day and nice V6 too, great choice Â  Â Good to meet you all old and new, S4 okay but I preferred the A4 1.9 TDI better fuel economy Â 8) Jonathan, hope your hunger pains have gone, Era good to meet you too and again nice V6.

As for the couple we met at the dealers (sorry didnâ€™t get your names) well done for signing on the doted line â€" you made a great choice and we hope to see you on here and with the TTOC â€" if you need any further info please contact me.

Dani, I will send the picys to you.

Oh, and Rob, well, that Quattro UR 570 bhp â€" what a beast I nearly sh1t meself â€" what a car!!!

If I am correct we drove the following cars in the 4 hours at the dealers.

S8
S4
V6 TT
A4 Cab 3.0
S3
A4 Tdi with new type transmission (not a bad car at all).

Thank you Wolverhampton Audi for your patients and time with our group.

Cheers all and thanks for a good turnout.

Â


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And as promised, here are the pictures of yesterday's meet

http://www.runwin.co.uk/things/weekend/index.htm

I love your red Ur-quattro, Rob Â :-* Bring it to the next drive _up north_, please!!


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Agreed it was a great day really enjoyed it, the only problem being I might be on the S4 forum soon if my bank manger will grant my wishes . The red UR is just nuts isn't it, a league of speed you can only really understand when you go for a ride in it. Great to meet you all and look forward very much to doing it all again soon.

P.S. ;D Wolverhampton Audi are ace


----------

